# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Tenor Guitars >  Tenor Guitar Chord Charts

## MikeW

Does anyone have a link to chord charts for CGDA tuning? I want one with Major,Minor &7ths, diminshed,etc.

Thanks.    :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Bernie Daniel

Have you tried this one on the Mandotunes page (part of Mandozine)?

----------


## surfnut

Look for a tenor banjo or a mandola chord chart. I think that the Mandozine chart  is for DGBE. Don't those chord shapes look like the top four strings of a guitar.

----------


## DerTiefster

And then again there's the stalwart favorite, the MandolinCafe for interactive stuff! Try:

http://www.mandolincafe.com/cgi-bin/chords/mandola.pl

Mandola chords work just fine for tenor banjo -- it's all CGDA anyway.  Or...you could brush up on your circle of fifths and just drop all your mandolin chords a fifth.  G chords become C chords, B-flats go to E-flat, etc.

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> Look for a tenor banjo or a mandola chord chart. I think that the Mandozine chart  is for DGBE. Don't those chord shapes look like the top four strings of a guitar.


I think you might be right I did not even look at them at first -- but now I do notice they are certainly not for a CGDA tuning.  

Kinda weird they would put those on there -- how many use that tuning?  The suggestion of using mandola chords or  using mandolin chords and transposing can be done of course.  But while you can make closed chords rather easily on the mandolin or mandola that you can't on the TG.

 I think a 2 and 3 finger chord chart for the tenor guitar is most useful. The idea of searching for tenor banjo chords is a great one.

There are several on-line chord generators that will allow you to change pitch on the strings -- I can't remember where I last used on but there are several.

Then there is always to on-line tuning programs.

----------


## Ed Rosney

> Does anyone have a link to chord charts for CGDA tuning? I want one with Major,Minor &7ths, diminshed,etc.
> 
> Thanks.


Here's a link with a start on what you're looking for: 
http://tenorguitar.com/basic.html

There aren't many tenor guitar reference books, but I found this from Fretted Friends:
http://www.frettedfriendsmusic.com/u.../procart24.htm

----------


## MikeW

Thanks to all. Now to practice, practice, practice......    :Mandosmiley:

----------

